# Cabbage Soup



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

We go to this local diner in San Francisco (called Max's) and my wife likes their Russian Cabbage soup.
It looks simple enough but rather than trial and error, does anybody have a recipe they would like to share? Thanks

Jock


----------



## john (Jan 21, 2002)

Hi Jock. This is a very simple soup to make. It was given to me by my Ukranian grandmother. Enjoy. 

Russian Cabbage Soup
Make about 2 quarts 

1 1/2 lb rump or chuck roast cubed
2 c cooked chopped tomatoes
1 large onion, chopped
1 bay leaf
1 clove garlic, minced
3 quarts cold water
1 medium head cabbage,shredded
2 tb sugar
2 tb white vinegar
1 tb fresh lemon juice
salt and pepper taste
sour cream (optional),

In a large soup pot, cover the beef, tomatoes, onion, bay leaf, and garlic with the cold water. Let stand for 1 hour. Simmer, covered for 2-3 hours.

Remove the bay leaf and add the cabbage, sugar, vinegar, salt and pepper. Simmer for 15 minutes or until the cabbage is tender.

Before serving, add the lemon juice and garnish each serving with a dollop of the sour cream, if desired. This soups taste better the next day.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

John, that sounds really good. I've got to bring a pot of soup for lunch at work next month; maybe I'll make up a pot and try this out.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Thanks a lot Jim. That sounds great. I'll let you know what the verdict is when I make some on Saturday. :lips: 

Jock


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Just what I was looking for! Perfect for the leftover cabbage in my fridge.


Thanks John!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

John 

Is this what the Russians call Borche (or something like this)
Or Borche is the beet soup???


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I've certainly eaten beet borscht many times (choose your own spelling; it's not an English word!). I was served a cabbage borscht by a Russian neighbor, so I'm not sure what the term "borscht" means, but I've eaten it two ways. Her cabbage borscht contained bits of beef, carrot and onion besides the cabbage. I'm trying to remember if it was sweet-sour or not... I think it was, slightly so. She was from near Moscow.


----------



## john (Jan 21, 2002)

Athenaeus: I called my grandmother regarding your question and she said that "borscht " refers to a soup made with beets and may be served hot or cold (usually with sour cream). 

The cabbage soup recipe may be served with any type of meat (good to use any leftovers you may have in the fridge) and a family favorite is ground beef. That is the Ukrainian version. I've also had it with chicken. But regardless of how it is prepared, it taste better the next day, as is the case with many soups. And this soup is sweet/sour, mildly so. John

P.S. My favorite soup is cream of potato corn chowder. What's yours?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Thank you John.

I Love grandmothers BTW. 

My favorite soup? I love all of them.Seriously. Bouillabaisse and onion soup are on the top of my list.


Today I made some cabbage dolmades , they taste better than the typical greek with the grape leave ( I don't know if you have ever had some of those) and I will make the soup with the cabbage "left overs" tomorrow.


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Dolamdes with cabbage - yum. I also do them with minced pork in a sauce.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Please Athenaeus tell me more. :lips:


----------



## john (Jan 21, 2002)

Athenaeus: Yes I have made dolmades before. I stuff mine with a combination of freshly ground veal and white rice and a little tomato sauce. I also add some fresh minced white mushrooms. 

For the sauce:
I keep several pouches of fresh tomato sauce (from the garden tomatoes) in the freezer and I add about 2 cups to the pan. I also add a little chicken broth, white wine, a few homemade ginger snaps (broken in pieces) and about a 1/2 cup of yellow raisins. I've found that fresh ginger is just a tad too strong for this dish. The gingersnaps disappear, but the subtle flavor remains. All this makes a fine sauce. I serve the dolmades with fresh boiled new potatoes with dill and homemade potato rolls. John


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Interesting John!

I have some objections in using so many ingredients in a dish, especially dolmades but this is a general rule for me : Very few ingredients. 
Have an introductory tune and develop it as the concert proceeds.

Well guys, cabbage dolmades this is A DISH that deserves a thread of its own
I could use your comments too.


----------



## john (Jan 21, 2002)

'Have an introductory tune and develop it as the concert proceeds. ".............

My recipe is the result of a few "introductory tunes" using your jargon. In fact, I'd say the "fat lady" has probably sung in my case. In other words, I think the dish is just right. I enjoy many subtle flavors and this dish has a few; not too many. To each their own. 
John


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I am sure I would enjoy your dolmades John 
Listening to the same music is boring in any case


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Just checking in guys. I made the cabbage soup yesterday and we enjoyed it today. I have to day it was excellent and as John says, better the second day.
John, tell your grandmother Thank You from me.

Jock


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Everything that is made of cooked cabbage seems to be better the day after!

The same is for cabbage domades


----------

